# good woods for cutting boards



## DrJosh

I'm thinking of using up some scrap in the shop to make a cutting board or 2 as a jump start on Christmas presents. I've not made a cutting board before, but I've seen plenty of them posted here on LJs. I know that fruitwoods should be good for making boards and open pored woods like red and white oak are not good choices. Are woods like poplar and mahogany suitable for cutting boards? Thanks.

-Josh


----------



## LeeBarker

Good question. I'd put both poplar and mahogany in the middle section for different reasons. The mahogany has crazy grain so you'll always have a little open end-grainy exposures; not a good thing in a family kitchen cutting board in my estimation. The poplar is so soft that you'll be lifting slivers from its unsightly, scarred surface.

Add hickory to the oak column, and in the "preferred" list I have maple, cherry, alder, Brazilian cherry and a bunch of other exotics.


----------



## childress

Mahogany will work as will *WHITE* oak. They may have larger pores but they are closed grained…. I would just make sure you treat the board with a beeswax "cream" if doing end grain to help seal up the pores.

This questions has been asked many, many times here. Just do a search and you will find TONS of info…


----------



## kpo101

The board i have as my picture is an end-grain board consisting of Walnut, Maple & Mahogany. I would surely stay away from Poplar as it is too soft. I also use Yellow heart, Purple heart, Cherry, Ebony & Bloodwood. I am still looking for a hardwood that have a greenish hue to it so i can make a couple of bds. for some forty-niners fans I know. I do alot of theme boards, like i made a rich friend of mine a ebony & Yellow heart for he is a die hard Saints fan. So just if you can use the hardwoods, they make a good looking board.


----------

